# Pet Chaise



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I am looking for some cute Pet Chaises and different chair/beds for photos. 
I only found one link that I thought was cute.

www.downtowndoggy.com

I really like the cow one. I need more choices, does anyone know places that sell stuff like this?
Im getting tired of using the same things over and over.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I saw a few at Costco.com, but I'm not sure if they would be what you would want.

This curtain pet bed is probably not condusive to photos, but it is unique.

This wrought iron frame pet bed is pretty, but again, probably not great for photos because of the frame.

Here is a High Backbench Style pet bed that would probably be good for many purposes.

And my personal favorite, the sofa style pet bed with two pillows.

If the above links don't work, or if they expire by the time you want to review the items, just go to Costco.com and type "pet" into the search box to see what they currently have available.

This one is more of a chaise shape: Pet day bed (in various sizes)

And there are a couple here at exoticdogs.com


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Those are awesome Kimberly! 
I never thought of Costco. 

The sofa style is my fav too, the colors would be perfect for portraits. 
They are not as crazy priced as some I have seen either. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Pennylite (Jan 22, 2007)

*Chaise lounge bed*

Melissa,

Here are some sites for you to check out for a chaise bed:

http://www.ohmydogsupplies.com/dog-products/sleek-dog-chaise-lounge.html

http://www.mysimon.com/9000-10973_8...0_180/dflltrail-Below $180/keyword-bed lounge

http://www.dogclothes-apparel.com/sites/BEDDING-CN.html

http://amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&rh=n:12925441,p_3:$200-$499,p_4:Dogmopolitan®&page=1

http://shopping.msn.com/results/shp/?text=dog chaise beds,pagelink=sa

http://www.poochieheaven.com/products.php?cat=24

http://www.theritzyrover.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2812

http://store.petglitter.com/prostores/servlet/-strse-DOGS-cln-Beds/Categories

http://www.metropawlispetboutique.com/poochie_of_beverly_hills.html

http://www.petsalley.com/chaiseLounge.asp

http://www.pamperedpuppy.com/shoppi...233489f448ab778adc4&searchterm=dog+chaise+bed

http://www.parkavepuppys.com/view/11/16/

http://homestore3.com/dogsorechdog.html

http://www.petsnap.com/menu-nav/furnitureSBC1.htm

http://1246744.estore.networksolutionsdesign.com/Detail.bok?no=115

http://doggonegoodstuff.com/leopard.html

http://spoiledrottendoggies.com/cnbeds.htm

http://www.moderntails.com/search.php?mode=search

http://www.petaficionado.com/sub_bedsandfurniture_chaise.html

http://www.pawnique.com/category.aspx?categoryID=31

http://www.baileyandwags.com/search_results.php?search=chaise+beds

Hope this helps in your quest.

Darby should be in surgery now, but I'm told I really won't hear anything for awhile. I will be glad when this day has passed. Penny


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

One of my maltese friend's had an expensive doggy chaise that her dog actually used. When she had an interior designer come in and decorate her home, she just had them match the fabric to her new furnture. It is adorable in her home. You could think of that, if you just wanted to change it up a bit too? Not sure if they could make cute slip covers?

Amanda


----------

